# Ariens ST524



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

What years did ariens make the ST 524 snowblower.Is 250.00 a fair price for a clean running unit


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jpor1018 said:


> What years did ariens make the ST 524 snowblower.


Many different models between 1980 and 2005.



> is 250.00 a fair price for a clean running unit


Most likely, yes. 
Although a 524 is on the smaller side..
But for Connecticut, and the beginning of winter, $250 is likely a good price.
But it would be useful to know the exact model number, which will give us a better idea of the age.

If you could get the Ariens model number, plus the Tecumseh engine model and serial numbers, we could get the exact year! 

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Model number on the ID plate and photos would be very helpful. 

.


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Owner will send them to me on friday. Shop is closed thursday Will post asap


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jpor1018 said:


> What years did ariens make the ST 524 snowblower.Is 250.00 a fair price for a clean running unit



Owner maintenance, and use are far more important in buying a used snow blower than its age. IMHO


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree however prices seem to run all over the board if you look on craigslist even the app offer up Prices for these smaller units seem to be closer to the 200.00 mark.Person selling this has a small shop and other blowers that he fixs and sells.He will send me model number on friday and i will post.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd want something with more horses.


----------



## BubbaG (Dec 31, 2021)

Jackmels said:


> I'd want something with more horses.


Interesting that your post has lets go brandon on it, but dated 2018. what did lets go brandon mean back then, or did you edit it in?


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

BubbaG said:


> Interesting that your post has lets go brandon on it, but dated 2018. what did lets go brandon mean back then, or did you edit it in?


When I changed my avatar I noticed it changed on all my (old) posts. Maybe the same mechanism at play with sig files. ?? A current sig carries backwards on the posters entries.??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes .... Changing your avatar will change it in all posts, new and old......


----------

